# Bildschirmschoner in Java



## MPW (29. Mai 2005)

Hallo,

ich möchte mal versuchen einen Bildschirmschoner in Java zu schreiben.

Zunächst, hat das schonmal jemannd von euch gemacht, der mir von seinen Erfahrungen berichten könnte?

Ich denke die Grundzüge sollten klar sein, man zeichnet im Vollbildmodus(dazu gibt's ja ausreichend Toturials) etwas(es soll auch ein bisschen Richtung J3D gehen).

Das einzige was mir noch nicht klar ist, wie kommt Windows damit klar. Man kann ja eigene Bildschirmschoner dadurch erstellen, dass man z.B. mir Irfanview eine exe-Slideshow macht und sie in *.scr umbenennt. Mit *.jar wird das wohl nicht gehen...
Wie kann ich das machen? Gibt es einen anderen Weg als einen Wrapper in C oder C++ zu schreiben? Kann man vielleicht eine bat nehmen.(Mein Problem ist, ich kann kein C, müsste dann gucken, wie ich das hinkriegen.

Und dann noch eine nicht-Java-Frage: Haben Linux/Unix und Apple eigentlich Bildschirmschoner?

MfG
MPW


----------



## Roar (29. Mai 2005)

https://jdic.dev.java.net/documentation/incubator/screensaver/index.html


----------



## MPW_faul (29. Mai 2005)

Danke, schöner Link!

_edit Nick gekürzt _


----------

